# My first wrap...



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I had an old 8 1/2ft Gator rod sitting in the garage that a friend gave me several years ago. I have been itching to get into building custom rods, and figured I would give it a shot! Considering that I've never done it before, I figured that old gator would be a perfect start for some practice.

Underwrap









Finished Wrapping, time for color preserver and Flex Coat..









I made the teal wraps a little wide, but oh well.. Practice makes perfect. I will post pics of the finished product as soon as its done


Special thanks to Steve for showing me the ropes :toast


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Got the pics fixed :takephoto


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great.... Nice and clean wraps


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Loos like a mighty fine job to me!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Finished Product!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job, Austin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. Man, I wish I could do that. How much does it cost for the necessary tools to start a hobby like this. I need to blow the rest of my paycheck every week.


----------

